# Expensive Quartz Watches - E.G. Rolex Etc?



## Growltiger (Nov 14, 2010)

If you want accuracy above anything else you want a quartz movement. In other words if 5 seconds a day error is unacceptable.

But suppose you also want a top brand high quality watch, and money isn't an issue?

I looked into this some years ago when looking for a watch for my wife, and if I remember correctly neither Rolex nor Breitling have ever made a quartz watch. Is that right?

I have a Rado, and so does my wife, and they are both quartz. Rado mainly do mechanical, but they have done a couple of quartz models. They are beautiful watches, and fairly expensive.

My Rado is broken yet again (the strap) and is taking 3+ months to fix, and I wondered what other options are out there should I want to change at some point?


----------



## Walnuts (Apr 20, 2010)

Well at the very least Breitling make a quartz colt, the only Rolex quartz I know of was a poor seller in it's day and was aimed at doctors (quite valuable now) though I'm sure this answer will be improved upon by others


----------



## dazaa (Feb 28, 2009)

All I know is that Rolex did make an oysterquartz...now quite valuable. I would love to know the differences between the rolex movement and an eta quartz from the same year.

Daz


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Breitling make some of the best and accurate quartz watches out there, not sure if Rolex have a one in their current line up but they certainly have made quartz watches in the past...... There are loads of 'high end quartz' ( HEQ ) out there........


----------



## Growltiger (Nov 14, 2010)

That is interesting, thanks. So Rolex used to make one and Breitling make them now.

Could you suggest some other makes that do High End Quartz?


----------



## Walnuts (Apr 20, 2010)

Growltiger said:


> That is interesting, thanks. So Rolex used to make one and Breitling make them now.
> 
> Could you suggest some other makes that do High End Quartz?


My advice would be to google high end quartz, your first response is a forum dedicated to them.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Tag/Heuer Aquaracer. Quartz ETA F06.111 movement.Very accurate.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Omega watches of the 80's did high end Chronometer Quartz watches and i believe still hold the record for the most accurate quartz made. The modern Omega's quartz watches are ok but look for a nice clean vintage one if you want high end quartz accurate to within 0.002 sec per day.










Of course their new in-house custom made mechanical 8500 co-axial Chronometer caliber is quite exotic and also in Omega's tests are accurate to +/- 2 sec's a week!! It has lots of new technical "first's" just wish i could afford one... :to_become_senile:


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

Rolex Oysertquartz pictures cribbed from unofficial Rolex site


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Growltiger said:


> That is interesting, thanks. So Rolex used to make one and Breitling make them now.
> 
> Could you suggest some other makes that do High End Quartz?


Yes, a few.

Mid-range

Tag Heuer, Breitling, Omega, Bell & Ross

High-end

Patek Philippe,


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Longines


----------



## MattG (Jul 24, 2010)

I own a Omega Seamaster Pro Quartz. And very nice it is too!










Perhaps not as high end as you're looking for though, if you're looking at Rolex.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Why do you assume that quartz is the way to go for precision?

Any chronometer tested and approved watch has a tolerance of +/-15seconds. I'm of the opinion that quartz are slightly inferior to auto's, and even less desirable to mechanicals.

Now thats not to say I don't have quartz watches in my collection, all my Seiko's, my Hugo Boss, my Rado and my Cartier are all quartz. I just mean that given the choice, I'd take the auto.

The manufacturers must agree...the Omega Seamaster quartz, for example, is about a grand less than the auto - yet they seem to sell in fairly similar numbers. I know half a dozen people with one of those and only a couple with the battery version.

The statement 'if you want accuracy above everything else, you want a quartz movement' is utterly wrong in my humble opinion.

Am I alone there?

And most of the high end watchmakers experimented a bit with quartz through the 80's. Yes even Rolex. As mentioned, they weren't very well recieved (as they were fairly ****). I don't know of a standard Rolex model using quartz currently, but I have a feeling there are a few in the Rolex Cellini range (their dress watches). They are all ultra slim, so can't use the bulky auto mechanism. Most are mechanical, but some might be battery.

Breitling had more luck with them, advancing to the 'superquartz', in which the battery is constantly cooled or heated depending on the external environment to keep it at its optimum temperature and therefore optimum performance level. I think they guarantee 4 years (poss 3 or even 5...can't remember) out of their batteries due to this.


----------



## Walnuts (Apr 20, 2010)

kevkojak said:


> Why do you assume that quartz is the way to go for precision?
> 
> Any chronometer tested and approved watch has a tolerance of +/-15seconds. I'm of the opinion that quartz are slightly inferior to auto's, and even less desirable to mechanicals.
> 
> ...


Agreed, get a waveceptor or similar radio controlled watch for ultimate accuracy


----------



## Growltiger (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the updates on High End Quartz. I'll do some more research.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

If you want a high end quartz, consider the Seiko Spring Drive. Isn't that driven by a quartz signal? If I had the disposable income of that Hublot touter, I'd spring for the Spring Drive instead.


----------

